# Parallels Tools dans Back Track



## theweep (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'essaye depuis quelques temps d'installer Parallels Tools dans Back Track mais impossible, j'ai suivi les explications dans l'aide, mais toujours fail de l'installation =/ apparemment il ne trouve pas version.h dans le répertoire de mon kernel, or je n'ai aucune idée de comment le faire apparaître ... Voila merci d'avance pour vos lumières !


----------



## theweep (18 Décembre 2011)

Pas loin de 200 vues et toujours aucune réponse, je ferai peut être mieux de poser la question sur le forum backtrack directement ...


----------



## theweep (20 Décembre 2011)

Ca a l'air d'interesser pas mal de monde donc je vais donner une solution qui a fonctionné pour moi, il suffit d'un petit lien symbolique : ln -s /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.39.4/build


----------

